# Immigration



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

An Israeli arrives at London Heathrow. The immigration officer asks, "occupation?"

The israeli replies, "no, just visting"


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

dont get it 

:?


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

dont get it 

:?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

baynesey said:


> dont get it
> 
> :?


Nevermind, eh?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

baynesey said:


> dont get it
> 
> :?


Occupation. as in Israeli occupation :wink:

It's not very funny.


----------



## pete.w (Sep 22, 2005)

well i laughed.....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pete.w said:


> well i laughed.....


You would monkey hangers will laugh at any thing :wink:


----------

